# CIC dress reg's



## dogger1936 (8 Aug 2011)

Hey all.

I've searched and found nothing concrete.

Been seeing a bunch of CIC officers here at my new post. Great cats looking to help kids. One guy a captain in army uniform was wearing cadet glider pilot wings. Does anyone have any regulations on this? As well seeing guys wearing St.john ambulance medals with army CF. Is that proper? Do CIC officers have the same dress reg's as reg and reserve officers?

Not looking to be an ass...but that whole never pass a fault thing....

if anyone can help it would be great.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2011)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Hey all.
> 
> I've searched and found nothing concrete.
> 
> ...



They have the same dress regs and the glider pilot wings are authorized for wear by CIC that are so qualified.


----------



## dogger1936 (8 Aug 2011)

Thanks.

So far I've only found that they are authorised while the CIC officer is taking part in a flying program? If you have written info please send!

St. johns ambulance medals.....I'm guessing thats a no-no?


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Aug 2011)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> St. johns ambulance medals.....I'm guessing thats a no-no?



Would have to be on the decorations chart. http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/index-eng.asp


----------



## dogger1936 (8 Aug 2011)

Wow! Thank you both very much! I'm glad I didnt go off half cocked as I almost did. I was 100% WRONG ON ALL COUNTS!


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2011)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> So far I've only found that they are authorised while the CIC officer is taking part in a flying program?



They are authorized for wear if the individual is qualified. The person does not have to be flying or on a flying course.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Aug 2011)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> St. johns ambulance medals.....I'm guessing thats a no-no?



It depends, if you are talking about The Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St. John of Jerusalem.  Then that is allowed:

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=StJohn


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2011)

From CFP 265:



> Qualified members of the Cadet Instructors Cadre (CIC) wear only one flying badge in the following precedence:
> 
> a. CF aircrew badges;
> b. Air Cadet Pilot Badge; or
> c. Air Cadet Glider Pilot Badge


----------



## Pusser (9 Aug 2011)

Keep in mind that the medals worn on the CF uniform are part of the Canadian Honours System (note that this is not the Canadian Forces Honours System) which is managed by the Chancellery of Honours at Rideau Hall.  Although the CF/DND is consulted and has input into what makes it into the Honours System, they are not the final arbiters.  In short, if an order, decoration or medal is part of the Canadian Honours System (and the Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St. John of Jerusalem is), then it can and should be worn (in the correct order of precedence) on a CF unifrom.

The only thing over which the CF has direct control is the manner in which they are mounted (i.e. all medals must now be court-mounted).


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> (i.e. *all* medals must now be court-mounted).



Even a single one?   ???


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Even a single one?   ???



Yes.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes.



Interesting.  I was given to understand (and this may have been a few years ago) that one did not need to be mounted.  Mind you, if the CF is paying for it.......who am I to argue?


----------



## X Royal (10 Aug 2011)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> St. johns ambulance medals.....I'm guessing thats a no-no?





			
				dangerboy said:
			
		

> It depends, if you are talking about The Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St. John of Jerusalem.  Then that is allowed:


Service Medal of the Most Venerable Order of St. John of Jerusalem is also authorized in the Canadian Honours Chart.


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Aug 2011)

I believe we're talking about the Lifesaving Medal (award) here. Both the Order of St John, and the Service Medal are authorized for wear. The remainder are not.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Aug 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I believe we're talking about the Lifesaving Medal (award) here. Both the Order of St John, and the Service Medal are authorized for wear. The remainder are not.



The Life Saving Medals of the Order of St. John can be worn on the CF uniform even though they are not included in the order of precedence for Canadian honours.  The wear of similar such medals was discussed in a post I made a couple of months ago in another thread.



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> . . . . . . .
> 
> There are "non-official" medals that can be worn with the CF uniform.  QR&O 18.12 refers.
> 
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Aug 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------

